# Dish 411 VCR Codes



## chestrenu (Oct 2, 2005)

Can someone please give me the Dish 411 VCR codes for Panasonic? I don't have a manual and need to set it up to record. Thanks!


----------



## leestoo (Mar 23, 2002)

Here are the Panasonice VCR codes from the manual:

523 554 598 614 628 633 678 679 685 & 747


----------



## chestrenu (Oct 2, 2005)

They work on the remote but not on the 411s internal timer.

I found that the old ones at this site do work however on the internal timer and not on the remote.

http://www.carltonbale.com/dish/remote/

Go figure?


----------

